# Loamy Soil??



## KrishnaKaladev (May 31, 2009)

I really do hope I posted this in the right forum...if not, please help me relocate! Anywho...I have a pretty quick question, where can I purchase Loamy Soil??? I live in NYC if that helps (it seems to only make it harder!) Thanks for your time! Oh and I don't mind having to buy online.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have a local soil/stone yard nearby (for landscping, etc... ) that would be the place to start. Otherwise you should be able to get topsoil by the bag at most garden centers. It may not be as loamy as you like, but it won't be all clay or all sand either, and will have good organic matter content.

-Dave


----------

